# Does anyone live on silicon oasis



## dubaibound3 (Jun 9, 2011)

I am looking at possible areas to live and was interested to here about the new silicon oasis area and peoples experiences
thanks


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

There are quite a few posts on Silicon Oasis.

Do a search for "Silicon" or "Oasis" and that should bring up plenty of info.


----------



## Hannajames (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello Dubai bound, did you end up looking into Silicon Oasis?

I am seriously looking into scheduling inspections.

Thanks

J H


----------

